# Waterloo, NY CCO (Waterloo Premium Outlets)



## captodometer (Jan 14, 2007)

This store got in a large MAC shipment this week.  They had about 10 different eyeshadows and 8 fluidlines.  Goldenaire and Apricot Pink pigment also.


----------



## sora (Nov 27, 2007)

Has anyone been to this location lately? recent sightings?
i'm going to have a shopping trip there during christmas break, hopefully there'll be some good stuff =]


----------



## fingie (Nov 27, 2007)

I was there 2x (Once for Midnight Madness on Black Friday and again on Saturday)
Nothing to spectacular, IMO..
a lot of face products (Fix+, foundations, etc--esp darker colors-I'm an NC20 and only got 2 concealers)
a couple pigments, Blue and I think one or 2 more although I can't remember the names.
Umm
Aquavert & Mancatcher e/s
4 of the Barbie e/s (2 pinks & 2 browns--no Springtime Skipper)
a lot of fluidlines- including Lithograph, Royal Wink, Iris Eyes, New Weed, DipDown, Delphic, etc
ummm
Steamy e/s
Black Tied e/s
a barbie l/g (I think it was a light pink?)
Glamoursun l/g

I can't really remember a lot since I was rushed both times (first time by my mother, and the second time I had my 17month old)

HTH though!


----------



## sora (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks so much hun =D


----------



## fingie (Dec 4, 2007)

Went there today..pretty much same as last time except no Lithograph or Moth Brown.
Mancatcher, Black Tied, Aquavert, & Idol Eyes in Lure packaging
Juxt e/s
Fade e/s
Rite of Spring e/s
2 pink BLM shadows & Beautyburst
Apripeach pearlizer
Ciao, Manhattan l/g
some brush sets
some bags
Crescent l/g
Big Kiss l/g
Blue & Fairylite pigments
Petalpoint blush
Style blush
some aerosol spray blushes ( + foundations med/med dark/dark)
Jadeye f/l
Blue Peep f/l
Haunting f/l
New Weed f/l
Dip Down f/l
Non Conformist f/l
a few other f/l
Peacocky & Divine Lime glitter liners
Inkspill l/l/l
Take Wing & Well Plumed Eyes (maybe? I'm totally having a brain fart here on the 2 quad names lol)
192 brush

Thats all I can remember now--if you're looking for something specific ask and I can tell you if I remember seeing it or not.


----------



## sora (Dec 14, 2007)

=D thanks again. Nothing too specific that i'm looking for. but i sure hope they have brushes when i get there.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Feb 21, 2008)

Anyone been there lately?


----------



## fingie (Aug 10, 2008)

I was here on friday and this is what I remember,

Like 5 eyeshadows (purple showers(I think that was the name?), black tied in Lure packaging and a couple others...I think Rite of Spring and 2 other pinky-purples)
about 10-15 pigments,
Blue, Aire-De-Bleu, Night Light, Blue Brown, Apricot Pink, Provence, Jewelmarine glitter, Rose, Helium, Shimmertime, and maybe a few others

A pretty wide variety of Moisturblend foundation (thats the one in the compact, right?) ranging from NW20 and up to like NC/NW 55.  Lots of various concealers too.

Old packaging Oil Control Lotion, Strobe Cream, Fix +, Green Gel cleanser, Blot papers, etc.  I think maybe 1 kind of charged water...

Warmed MSF, Fafi Belightful BP, and another that was darker (not Fafi though)..IDR the name

2 different lash sets, a couple shadesticks (I got Overcast), probably 25 lippies, lots of nailpolishes, ummm Molton Sol liquidlast liner, 3 glitterliners- peacocky, divine lime, and the dark blue one

probably 8-10 fluidlines including silverstroke, brassy, royal wink

4 paintpots...Delft, a deep brown that I cant remember the name of, a pinkish one, and ICR the last one

Apripeach Pearlizer + the purpley pearlizer

I think thats everything...hope I helped someone!
Oh, and the girl said that she didn't think that they got their MAC shipment last month (hence the serious lack of eyeshadows) but should get one later this month.


----------



## artisick (Aug 18, 2008)

Went to Waterloo this past Friday. I didn't see Fingie's reply until now so I didn't know what to expect when I got there, especially since nobody has left a CCO sighting reply for this CCO in forever, lol.

Everything is still the same as Fingie has mentioned. I can't believe I missed the piggies though. I'm sure they didn't sell out of all the pigments, but I missed them somehow. Damn =(

Just leaving a little update on Fingie's reply. Most of the lippies are pinks and dark reds. I don't remember seeing too many nudes. Many l/s from the Lure collection. And still had 2 pots left of the Black Tied e/s in the Lure packaging.

As for the shadesticks, I believe I took the last Overcast shadestick left since it took forever for the sales woman to dig through the drawer and find it. So there's only 3 shadesticks left in Taupe-ographic, Beige-ing, and I forgot the other color. Sorry!

The deep brown paintpot Fingie was talking about was Constructivist and still had a few left in that.

There were 2 tinted lip conditioners.. one of them was in Petting Pink. And they had the regular lip conditioners in the tubes and in the pots.

The brush selection was pretty disappointing, so were the eyeshadows since everything was pretty much the same shade of pink/purple.

I hope this update helped out a bit  I'd say "hopefully the next shipment they receive will be a good one".. but considering that Waterloo is almost 7 hours away from me, I probably won't even be able to see what they get in for their next shipment. Good luck to whoever goes out there anytime soon!


----------



## jamie89 (Sep 1, 2008)

Anyone been lately?


----------



## themarymac (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm planning on heading down on September 9.....so looking for an update on what's there, thanks!


----------



## themarymac (Dec 16, 2008)

Anyone been here lately.  Would love an updated idea of what they have, as I may head down that way.


----------



## fingie (Feb 14, 2009)

I went there today, this is what I can remember...

Star! Iridescent Powder
Medium Blot Powder
Lots of like NW/NC30 + higher foundations/concealers
only like 5 piggies; Jewelmarine Glitter, Aire-De-Blue, I think Lovely Lily, Violet, Royal Flush and maybe 2 other light ones...(Possibly Provence & ???)
About 10 or so eyeshadows...Modest Tone, Gulf Stream, Rite Of Spring, Velvet Moss, Purple Showers (I think?), and some others
Decent selection of lip products...I didn't check many but I got Ahoy, There! lipstick and I know they had New York Apple, a Raquel Welch lippie, and like 20 others. 6-ish slimshines, a couple laquers, 2 lipgelees, a couple plushglasses, and a varietly of other lip/lustreglasses
Really good selection of blushes..they had maybe 5 of the Beauty Powder Blushes including Stark Naked. 5 Blushcremes, blushes in Melba, Emote, + others..
The only brushes I remember were the 150 & 190
Liquidlasts in Electrolady, Pop Iris, Aqualine, the dark greenish one, the orange one, and another that I cant remember
Fluidlines in Blacktack, Brassy, Silverstroke, and 3-4 others
Paintpots in Perky, Constructivist, Quite Natural, Delft, MossScape, and maybe 1-2 more
Holiday 08 Softsparkle eyeliner sets
2008 Holiday Smokey, Warm, and Classic palettes
Both Fafi quads
Lots of TLCs, 1 Tendertone in Bare Smile
Lots of old style face products (green gel cleanser, strobe cream, fast response eye cream, etc) + 1 charged water


..thats all I can recall for now; if you want to know about something specific please feel free to PM me and I'll try to remember


----------



## themarymac (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks so much for the update. Now I really want to make a road trip


----------



## PTinNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all, I didn 't realize there was a discussion on CCO findings until today!  

2/15/09
I saw a lot of the same things as _fingie_ (above) and this is what I ended up w/:

e/s
Cool Heat 
Gulf stream
Steamy
Swan Lake
Pink Source
Frisco
Remotely Grey
Pandamonium

lippies
By Degrees slimshine
New York Apple
Sequin

Also spotted Colourforms collex/CCBs/Brow e/p's / & I nearly purch loose pwdr in NW5!! I'm close to NW10 so I rarely see anything in MAC fntn that suits me.

Also spotted
Brushes
190 (flat fntn)
205 (mascara fan)
252 (bit larger than 242)
and a few more.  
large fan brush also - very very soft brush

I'm at this CCO about every 2 mos.  Last Spring I was so happy to get several Subtle & Night Light pigments.  They had had at least two boxes full of pigments  in back, but the last few times I've been there recently, they have said those 5 pigments they have out were all they have.  IIRC, one was a very warm shade fr OverRich (Aug 08) pigments -the only one I don't have a sample of.  It was too warm for me.  I was hoping they get Blonde's Gold/Antique Green in at the end of the month. 

I have no idea how what is distributed where, esp when it comes to products/shades from regular line.  And, you can ask at Waterloo to see the lipstick sheet, as they don't have enough room for all testers or only get 1-2 in of certain shades.  The Raquel collex l/s is Lure, and I think there might be another one from that group. 

Some great stuff from BB, Px, and Origins lines.  But that is for another site.


----------



## artisick (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm guessing not a lot of ppl go to this CCO since it only gets updated once in a blue moon.. but I was in Rochester over my spring break so I decided to take a little visit out to Waterloo. (Well it was only fair cuz I agreed to spend 2 hours at Bass Pro Shop out there with the boyfriend too.. if anyone knows what that is, I'm sure you'd understand lol) 

Anyway, here's what I saw (March 20th):

- 10 or so eyeshadows (Claire de lune from Moonbathe, Bronze, Texture, Trax <3, Goldmine, Steamy.. those are the only ones I can remember)
- 5 or 6 paintpots (Rollickin', Perky, Quite Natural, Pharoah..)
- 4 or so paints (artifact, art jam, graffiti..)
- 2 colorforms e/s palettes
- several glitterliners, liquidlast liners, mascaras, eyecurlers
- 6 blushes (emote, ugh i really can't remember the others sorry)
- 6 creme blushes (sweet william was there!)
- 5 piggies (jewelmarine glitter, royal flush, provence, aire de blue, viz-o-violet)
- both fafi quads
- studio tech powders, studio fix powders, loose powder (they had 5 or 6 shades.. nc30, nw35, nc35, etc)
- studio fix fluids (i cant remember what shades exactly.. all i know is there wasn't my shade nw40/43 =(. )
- concealers (there were plenty.. they had the studio finish, select moisturecover, studio stick concealer, the pencil kind, and the duo in deep/dark.. they had plenty of shades sorry if can't remember exactly which ones)
- tinted lip conditioners (they were ~7 in the old containers and ~7 in the new containers.. there also was the regular lip conditioner)
- strobe cream, charged water, moisturelush creme
- 3 pack of lipglass tubes in clear and another pack with various colors (lipgelees)
- lip palettes.. idk what collection it was from, but i'm guessin they're from awhile back.. sorry *shrugs
- several lip creme liners and pencils to choose from
- 6 or so slimshines (the only one that i can remember is gentle simmer)
- there was one pro longwear lipcolour (rich plum shade), a few lipglasses, i think i saw one plushglass, and several lipsticks (nothing really stood out to me.. but the colors varied) 
- the brushes were the same as the ones posted by "fingie" above

anddd I think that's pretty much all of it. If you have a specific question about anything else.. feel free to ask and post and I'll try to remember and help you.  =)


----------



## fingie (May 13, 2009)

I went there yesterday but my memory probably isn't good since my daughter was being a total brat in the store so I didn't get much time to look.

About 6 slimshines 
not too many other lippies

about 8 or so blushes

Blot powder (I think) in Medium
Iridescent Powder in Star!
Darker foundations in Select SPF
Lighter shades in Face & Body
Pigments were pretty much the same as listed above with maybe 1 or 2 others 
Paintpots- Rollickin, Moss Scape, Greenstroke, and others I can't remember
Paints- about 5 or 6 including Chartru & Flammable
About 5 lip conditioners; I remember Fuschia Fix & the regular clear one
Decent eyeshadow collection--a lot of Starflash shadows
between my memory/what I bought they had;
Top Hat
Go
Dark Edge
Pandamonium
Cloudburst
Remotely Grey
Warming Trend
Solar White
Memorabilia
Modest Tone
Stormwatch
Rich Flesh
Vellum

Bronzescape, Scatterrays, & Impassioned Solar Bits (although I think I got the last Impassioned)
3 glitterliners- Divine Lime, Peacocky, and Blitzed
A couple eyeliners, I know they had Black Russian
5-6 LLLs including Aqualine & Molton Sol
Lots of old packaging skincare
pretty much the same brushes as before
Some holiday palettes, lip palettes, both Fafi quads, all 3 Fafi dolls..
If u want to know about anything in particular, feel free to ask and I'll answer to the best of my abilities


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Aug 26, 2009)

I was just at this CCO last week and they did not have much for MAC. Tons of EL, BB, and Prescriptives. 

Both Dame Edna Trios

A few NC 45 powders/concealers

I got the last Taupe blush

They had a ton of red lippies, can't rememeber the names

Tempting quad (they had 2 of these)

Lots of old packaging skin care

thats all i can remember, but they had a lot of holiday stuff. and a few paint pots.


----------



## fingie (Dec 10, 2009)

Has anyone been here lately?


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 11, 2009)

^^^I was there last week, they didn't have much. To choose from: about 10 e/s, 5 paint pots, around 5 liners, they had both Fafi Quad, gift pack eith mineralize blush and 181SE, large Fafi tote, lip bag that came in the black and blue package, and the lash kit frim 08' holiday...nothing special.


----------



## fingie (Dec 15, 2009)

Darn.  Thanks for the update though! Saved me the hour drive


----------



## ashleyavocado (Dec 30, 2009)

I went yesterday and this is what I can remember:

Eyeshadows: Submarine, Bitter, Aquavert, Femme Noir, Warm Chill a few others
Fafi quads (both)
Mineralize e/s: Sea & Sky, Fresh Green Mix, one other but I forget what it was

a few of the holiday lip kits that came in the red bags (sorry I don't know what those were called)
the Graphic Garden look in a box sets (Sun Siren and Seductress)
the little bag w/Hundred Degrees Pearlizer and 181

Pigments: Aire-de-blu, Reflects Very Pink, Jewelmarine, maybe 3 others
4 shadesticks, don't remember which ones exactly

Brushes: 150, the fan one, a few other face brushes but nothing that really stood out to me

10 or so eyeliners, including Black Russian

30 or so lipglasses/lustreglasses, the ones I remember: hey sailor, ensign, ciao manhattan... there were a lot

about 5 tendertones, including one HK, some TLCs, charged water, fast response eye cream, there seemed to be a lot of skin stuff but i didn't really pay attention to those

Blushes/BPBs: there were probably 4 or so, including Joyous
5 of the Grand Duo mineralize blushes
2 Rose Romance beauty powders
Refined MSF

I feel like there was a lot more but that's all I can really remember. Lots of foundations but I can't really tell you which specific kinds/shades, sorry! Hope this helps.


----------



## ashleyavocado (Dec 30, 2009)

oh yeah, paint pots! They had Rollickin, Quite Natural, one Painterly, Moss Scape, Green Smoke.

quite a few slimshines and lippies as well (this was my first time at this CCO though so I was quite impressed with the selection, not sure how long they've had them all so they might not be new to those who frequent this store)


----------



## fingie (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you for posting this! I have been debating on whether to go or not but from your list it doesn't seem like there's anything worth driving an hour each way for


----------



## NotteRequiem (Feb 13, 2010)

Has anyone been here lately? I'm thinking about taking a detour when I visit my boyfriend next week.


----------



## fingie (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_Has anyone been here lately? I'm thinking about taking a detour when I visit my boyfriend next week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I haven't been there in awhile, but did u end up going? Anything worth driving there for?


----------



## PTinNY (May 28, 2010)

I finally stopped back at Finger Lakes/Waterloo Outlets.  I only picked up a couple things.

Here is what I remember:

Pre-made e/s quads:
In the Gallery (Make Up Art collection August 2009
Photo realism
Tone Gray (Trend F/W 2009)
Smoke Signal
one other one

e/s:
Purple Shower
Off the Page
Maira's Magic
Style Snob
One Off (I like this green in Starflash finish)
Bitter
Vibrant Grape (Style Warriors)
Night Maneuvers (Style Warriors)
maybe 8 others
also mineral ones from Color Craft 2009

Blush:
Style Demon
Daft Pink
Improvise
Cheek & Cheerful
(I think the other two from Colour Craft also)

Also, those two giant blushes that are carved like a rose.  Several in stock.

Saw most if not all of mineralize skinfinish from Colour Craft 2009:
Porcelain Pink
Cheeky Bronze
Warm Blend
etc

Pigments (old style):
Violet
Reflects (several colors in this)
Golden Olive
Melon
(well, there were about 14 different ones)

Lipsticks & lipglasses:
various - they display so few, one really has to ask and if the S.A. feels like it, they will check the drawer &/or the list.  I didn't see one Cremesheen glass on display, and forgot to ask for it!

Slimshines:
Urgent was the only one I remember - hadn't seen it there before- nice red
About 12 on display including some matte shades.  

Nail polish:
about 14 shades including that dark green from last large release - Beyond Jealous iirc

Brushes:
#205
2-3 face brushes

As for BB, I found it very slim pickings for blush/ es.  There was one pot rouge - Raspberry.  Plenty available.  Their usual PWP/GWP that look dried out from their shrink wrap displays.

Prescriptives still had a selection out.  Good range of their l/s. 

I found that they are hit or miss as far as customer service and helpfulness there lately.  Change in staff - I think the manager is fairly new (yr or two?).


----------



## Glamourgazette (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PTinNY* 

 
_I finally stopped back at Finger Lakes/Waterloo Outlets.  I only picked up a couple things.

Here is what I remember:

Pre-made e/s quads:
In the Gallery (Make Up Art collection August 2009
Photo realism
Tone Gray (Trend F/W 2009)
Smoke Signal
one other one

e/s:
Purple Shower
Off the Page
Maira's Magic
Style Snob
One Off (I like this green in Starflash finish)
Bitter
Vibrant Grape (Style Warriors)
Night Maneuvers (Style Warriors)
maybe 8 others
also mineral ones from Color Craft 2009

Blush:
Style Demon
Daft Pink
Improvise
Cheek & Cheerful
(I think the other two from Colour Craft also)

Also, those two giant blushes that are carved like a rose.  Several in stock.

Saw most if not all of mineralize skinfinish from Colour Craft 2009:
Porcelain Pink
Cheeky Bronze
Warm Blend
etc

Pigments (old style):
Violet
Reflects (several colors in this)
Golden Olive
Melon
(well, there were about 14 different ones)

Lipsticks & lipglasses:
various - they display so few, one really has to ask and if the S.A. feels like it, they will check the drawer &/or the list.  I didn't see one Cremesheen glass on display, and forgot to ask for it!

Slimshines:
Urgent was the only one I remember - hadn't seen it there before- nice red
About 12 on display including some matte shades.  

Nail polish:
about 14 shades including that dark green from last large release - Beyond Jealous iirc

Brushes:
#205
2-3 face brushes

As for BB, I found it very slim pickings for blush/ es.  There was one pot rouge - Raspberry.  Plenty available.  Their usual PWP/GWP that look dried out from their shrink wrap displays.

Prescriptives still had a selection out.  Good range of their l/s. 

I found that they are hit or miss as far as customer service and helpfulness there lately.  Change in staff - I think the manager is fairly new (yr or two?)._

 
Have you ever been to the cco in niagara falls, new york?


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Aug 14, 2010)

This CCO just got some products from Style Black and Trend F/W from last year, mostly lip stuff


----------



## ashleyavocado (Aug 30, 2010)

does anyone have any specifics on this cco?


----------



## lipstickaddictx (Sep 28, 2010)

ahhhh anyone want to meet up, i live in la fayette and the cco is the first place i go!! have not been since around early spring, need to go badly!!!! =)


----------



## MACPixie (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone been lately? Might make a trip from Ottawa next weekend, want to make sure it's worth the drive!


----------



## fingie (Nov 24, 2010)

Anyone been lately?


----------



## strawberry1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Has anyone visited recently?


----------



## aic (Feb 5, 2011)

Any updates?...I may go on this Thursday


----------



## dbaggdarr (Feb 18, 2013)

Was just here on 2/16. I was checking out some stuff for a friend in another state so I was actually able to write some stuff down.

*Pigments:*
  	Antique Green
  	Teal
  	Grape
  	Mauvement
  	Fuschia
  	Golden Lemon
  	Heritage Rouge
  	Reflects Rust
  	Reflects Copper

*Pigment Stacks:*
  	Surf the Ocean (Surf Baby)
  	Summer Stash (Surf Baby)
  	Stacked 2!

*Single Shadows:*
_Lots! Those weren't my main focus, but I know they had the following:_
  	De-Vil (Venomous Villains)
  	Humid (To The Beach packaging)
  	Zingy
  	Three Ring Yellow
  	Free To Be
  	Vibrant Grape
  	Crystal Avalanche (Hey, Sailor!)
  	Barefoot (Hey, Sailor!)
  	Vanilla

*Quads:*
  	Cutie
  	Colour Added

*Duos:*
  	Dynamic Duo 1
  	Dynamic Duo 3
  	Double Feature 1
  	Double Feature 2
  	Double Feature 3
  	Double Feature 4
  	Double Feature 8

*Eyeshadow Palettes:*
  	Street Art eyeshadow palette (Art of Powder)
  	Mystic Cool eyeshadow palette

*Cream Colour Bases:*
  	Seaside
  	Fabulush
  	Take Root
  	Fawntastic

*Holiday 2009 Magic, Mirth & Mischief Collection Items:*
  	Fab-racadabra Bronze Face Kit
  	Morning, Noon & Knight Everything Eye Brush Set (194SE, 204SE, 224SE, 266SE, 275SE)

  	Miss Behave Mineralize Blush (Quite Cute)

  	Lady Gaga Viva Glam Melt Your Heart Lip Bag

*Summer 2011 Surf Baby Collection:*
  	Skinsheen Bronzer Sticks in: Tan-tint, Billinoaire Bronze & Gilty Bronze
	Bronzing Powders in: Solar Riche & Refined Golden
	Studio Careblend Pressed Powders in: Gold-Go-Lightly & Lush-Light Bronze
  	Crushed Metallic Pigment Stacks in: Summer Stash & Surf the Ocean

*Holiday 2011 Ice Parade Collection items:*
  	Cool Eyeshadow Palette
 [h=3]Cool Iced Delights Lip Bag[/h] [h=3]Sultry Iced Delights Lip Bag[/h] [h=3]Pure Drama Iced Delights Nail & Lip Bag[/h] [h=3]It Makes Perfect Brush Kit (Essential)(190SE, 129SE, 275SE, 266SE, 226SE)[/h]  	 
*Holiday 2011 Glitter & Ice Collection:*
  	Fresh Ice Mineralize
  	Frozen Blue Mineralize
  	Then it was either Snow Season or Winterized- can't remember which.

*Holiday 2010 A Tartan Tale Collection:*
  	Twists of Tartan eyeshadow palette
  	Naughty Little Vices Nail Lacquers
  	A Lady & Her Tricks Brush Set
  	Also believe they had the single shadows from this collection as well as one of the lip bags(not sure which)

*Lipsticks:*
  	Razzle Dazzler
  	Pretty Please
  	Well Loved (Asia only release)
  	Dress It Up
  	Soulfully Rich
  	Love Forever!
  	To The Future!
  	So Very Good
  	Soft Sell
  	Good To Go
  	Sheer Mandarin
  	Tea Ceremony
  	Supreme Style
  	Midnight Media

*Glosses/Glasses:*
  	Rivera Life
  	Blessedly Rich
  	Send Me Sailing
  	Cut Loose
  	Liberated
  	Viva Glam Cyndi
  	Entice
  	Lasting Achivement
  	Patience Please
  	Triple Yum
  	Funky Fusion

  	They also had: some lashes, about 10 different nail polishes, quite a few cosmetics bags, lots of single shadows, quite a few mineralize shadows and quite a few foundations(whole range of colours).


----------



## dbaggdarr (Feb 18, 2013)

oh! Also some shadesticks, pencil eyeliners, a few fluidlines, mascaras, pressed pigments and a few paint pots. Not sure on colours though!


----------

